# Hawk HP+ Pads



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a question regarding these pads. I currently have them ready to go in, but recently I've heard that the squealing produced by them while street driving is nearly unbearable (I was expecting more noise due to the nature of the pad but not what was described). I do some auto crossing and plan on a few road courses this summer in my '98 GTI-Vr6T. The car is a summer/weekend car so it's only out April through October. I'm trying to squeeze the most out of the OEM braking setup and am installing SS lines and ATE super blue in conjuction with the HP+'s. However the squealing has me a bit concerned as I will be driving it on the street. I spoke with one of the reps at ECS and he informed me that the HPS's will be to mild for my autox and occasional road course events and that I will want the HP+'s for that. He also mentioned that he is currently running the EBC yellows and once they are bed in they've been fine on the sound. My question is, are the HP+'s really as bad as they've been made out to be? Should I give the yellow's a try or the HPS's? Your input is appreciated.


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*re*

I ran HP+ all summer long while doing nearly 25 autocross events in my 95 GTI. I actually started the summer off with HPS pads but they did not have the bite I was looking for so I swapped out the fronts for HP+ and the difference was incredible.  I do however recommend sticking with the HPS pads in the rear. 

In my opinion, HP+ pads are one of the best for daily driving/autocross! As you have mentioned, they squeal like none other but you will get used to it, trust me. Somethign you can try if your not lazy, you can apply anti-squel compound to the back of the pads every week and it will keep the squeal to a level which you can bare. If your a true entusiast though, you shouldnt even think twice  

Oh and forgot to mention, expect to clean your wheels every few days  

Hope this helps :beer:


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, I was thinking about sending the rears back for something more mild. Seeing as how the rears do fraction of the braking I figured that would also be a good way of cutting down the potential squeal. Especially where it's not necessary. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Got hawk hps pads w/ecs' stage 3 kit. They aren't any worse than the oem pads. Mine always squealed in the mornings(oem or hawk hps) after washing when I pulled out of the garage. But when I got to the 1st stop sign, they are quiet. Still going w/EBC red or yellowstuff next time.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

+'s were fine for me on noise when I ran them, they are louder, but if you do the anti-squeal bit on the back of the pads, you'll be fine. As far as the pad need: what kind of tires are you on for these events? That's really what dictates the need for more or less pad. 

On a side note, if you think the noise on HP+ is too much, try Blues or Carbotec xp12's.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm running the Flaken Azenis in a 215/45 R16. Also, I noticed that the HPS pads have that anti-squeal backer on them. Wonder why they didn't put those on the HP+'s...


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

If you want something in the way of aggressive street/track Ferodo Ds 2500's have been great pads for me in the past. Key is bed them in properly, make sure you get a nice transfer of pad material, and your noise should be minimal.


----------

